# Just got some Rome Patches: how do I attach them to my jacket?



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Is there a different way to put them on nylon? I want one on my pack and another on my coat. How do I know if they are iron on or not?

FYI I would totally recommend contacting Rome and asking for a few- they look pretty cool! I'll post a pic sometime...


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Gurilla Glue


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Sew it on and tape the stitching.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> Is there a different way to put them on nylon? I want one on my pack and another on my coat. How do I know if they are iron on or not?
> 
> FYI I would totally recommend contacting Rome and asking for a few- they look pretty cool! I'll post a pic sometime...


if you got them from rome ask rome how to put them on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> Sew it on and tape the stitching.


this. When in doubt, jankstitch it.


----------

